# زبان های اسکریپتی > JavaScript و Framework های مبتنی بر آن > Node.js >  دخیره استریم فعال

## kiarash_90

با سلام
من میخوام ارتباط تصویری که ایجاد شده را در لحظه سمت سرور ذخیره کنم ولی دقیقا نمیدونم باید به چه طریق پیاده سازی کنم.
لطفا راهنمایی بفرمایید.

----------


## cybercoder

از خود fs استفاده کنید.

----------

